# Pa stallion laws?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

This would likely be covered under your township or county laws rather than state law. The only law I've been able to find regarding stallions is that they're not allowed to roam free, like any other livestock. 

Animal Control might be able to give you more information, but it would have to be local to your county. I'm not aware of any laws regarding stallions that cover the whole state. As well, stallions are horses, and horses need to graze. A law forbidding turning a stud out (with proper fencing of course) is pretty ludicrous.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I know in some places a stallion can be turned out with appropriate fencing, but I agree with Mulefeather. I would check with the local authorities


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I know in most places they have to have special fencing. Extreamly high and sturdy. You cannot just have them in a couple strands of barb wire or electric. Nor can you just have to rails.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know of any laws regarding stallion turnout. Who checks?
However there are rules for keeping your animals contained to avoid harming the public. 
For example, if your horse got out & caused a roadway accident you could be held liable if your fence was found to be inadequate (which it was if your horse got out) or you left a gait open. If you could show that you made every effort to contain your horse but a tree fell on the fence without you knowing you'd probably be OK.

Common sense should be enough to dictate what kind of containment works best for each kind of animal.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

natisha said:


> I don't know of any laws regarding stallion turnout. Who checks?
> However there are rules for keeping your animals contained to avoid harming the public.
> For example, if your horse got out & caused a roadway accident you could be held liable if your fence was found to be inadequate (which it was if your horse got out) or you left a gait open. If you could show that you made every effort to contain your horse but a tree fell on the fence without you knowing you'd probably be OK.
> 
> Common sense should be enough to dictate what kind of containment works best for each kind of animal.


This i knew about but I had never heard of a stallion having to be stalled...It just doesn't make any sense!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> This i knew about but I had never heard of a stallion having to be stalled...It just doesn't make any sense!


Yeah, it seems to be one of those blanket statements people make without knowing for sure, like "you can't bury a horse."


----------

